# What is this instrument and technique?



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey guys! This is my first post on the site, I'm really new! 

I'm trying to become an orchestral composer myself, and was wondering if anyone could tell me the instrument and technique used in this piece:






The sort of loud 'bend' sound is audible at 1:10 to 1:14

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome Chris. Sounds to me like several French horns, doubled a couple of octaves higher by piccolo (and/or high flute). No bend though, just fast couple of stepwise notes. The horns have several prominent bits of melody not long after as well.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> Welcome Chris. Sounds to me like several French horns, doubled a couple of octaves higher by piccolo (and/or high flute). No bend though, just fast couple of stepwise notes. The horns have several prominent bits of melody not long after as well.


Ah thank you, that really helps!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The horns are playing a kind of glissando , whooping from one note to a higher one .


----------

